

Firefox brand toolkit - tbassetto
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/brand/

======
rmason
Am I the only one who looked all over the page for information on the toolkit?
To me this is just a friendly developer focused site and that's how it should
be described.

------
DanielRibeiro
Very clean and appealing design.

------
Gormo
There's a common notion that an organization begins its downward spiral when
it finally moves into new purpose-built offices.

I've been getting a similar vibe from Mozilla lately - they're becoming more
and more focused on Mozilla itself, too worried about being "on brand" and "on
style", and are starting to have diminishing influence on the web.

They don't even feel like an open-source project anymore - could you imagine
LibreOffice or Apache acting the way Mozilla does?

~~~
azakai
Hi, I work for Mozilla (I'm a Firefox dev). I'm not sure what you mean, I
don't think we are "more focused on Mozilla itself" - we are focused on
building Firefox like we always have. But maybe I don't understand your point
- can you perhaps explain what you find to be troubling?

